# NetBeans Schriftart umstellen?



## Hirnspender (29. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich bei NetBeans die Schriftart des Quellcodes verändern kann. Dabei geht es mir nicht um die FontSize oder ähnliches!
Habe leider noch keinen Eintrag dazu gefunden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Aug 2009)

Im Filemenu _Tools -> Options_ Im sich öffnenden Dialog in der Toolbar _Fonts & Colors_ wählen. Dann kannst du loslegen.


----------

